
Internet Porn Has Officially Killed HBO’s Adult-Entertainment Business - rustcharm
https://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2018/08/hbo-adult-content-removed
======
Finnucane
So, instead of soft-core porn, they have . . . Game of Thrones?

